# 23 members?



## kingskid (May 24, 2006)

Wow...I cant believe there are only 23 members listed at this time. Many must have been purged with the system update?


----------



## eazywind (May 24, 2006)

*Yep*

Everybody was purged. Everybody who was on the list has to re-register.


----------



## sm2501 (May 24, 2006)

We were almost at 900 on the old forum, but we were not able to import them. Just as well, we are starting fresh.


----------



## militarymonark (May 24, 2006)

yeah thats alright the ones that have re-registered are the ones that are the most help or sometimes in need of help


----------



## kingskid (May 24, 2006)

*I figured so.*

Yeah....I figured so. It seemed I had looked at the member list awhile back and it was indeed huge. I'm sure it will grow...

Hey....bought a 1953 Schwinn?? cantilever frame, balloon tires, not original handle bars, missing chaingaurd....5 bucks at salvation Army. Must be maybe a Typhoon, or Tiger or Breeze???

Also got an old Hercules 3 spd for 5 bucks. Man.....I love salvation Army!...lol


----------



## jap (May 24, 2006)

*UFO Bike*

Hi. Anyone knows a bike with the name Strida? The fork at the front is only one and rear is also one and has no chain but a belt drive, the seat is mounted on a triangle frame. I have this bike for about 12 years now. Anyone knows?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2006)

Hi, for jap, you might want to make a new post. most people won't find your question here. and for the others I bet most of the members on the other board weren't active anymore. I know I didn't see hundereds of posters while I've been a member. this is great since only seriously interested bike guys will re register now.
thanx


----------



## MartyW (May 26, 2006)

*Old Members*

I think that a lot of the members would register and then put up thier one or two posts so that they can get the answers to a few questions and then move on. 
I know that a lot of guys find a old bike and think that they have a priceless treasure and are pretty bummed when they find out that they don't.

Marty W.


----------



## kingskid (May 26, 2006)

I think you're right Marty...thats probably the case with a lot of folks. Me personally...I really like this site...the stories, the forums, the info. I must have used the Schwinn date codes a hundred times. I look forward to asking advice on some upcoming projects I may tackle having to do with restoration.

Robert


----------



## JO BO (May 26, 2006)

It's like watching Antique roadshow on PBS , Some get shocked by the value of their item (Even though they were probably hoping for more yet) and others are looking for the nearest trash bin.You see it all the time on Ebay also with some of the reserves or starting prices that will probably never be realized.         Ok Opinion time....hobbiest  (In it solely for the passion)   Investor  (monetary gain potential)..... Hobbiest -Investor  (passion with future hopes of monetary gain.....when the passion fades.)


----------



## 35cycleplane (May 27, 2006)

does that mean i'm #24? need some help figuring out how to import pix here. like to show my buddy scott my before pix of my fleetwood! thanx,kk


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 27, 2006)

one time on ebay I contacted a guy on an auction I missed (the item didn't get any bids) and he told me he threw the item away because no one wanted it. it was an early '40s Dayton chain guard.


----------



## JO BO (May 27, 2006)

I've heard of similar stories.My worst was an old pedal tractor that went to scrap because friends/neighbors convinced the guy if it wasn't John Deere it wasn't worth anything. I was only able to save a wheel off of it. JO BO


----------



## kingskid (May 27, 2006)

I DO make a couple dollars, and thats ok by me...but I'd still be tinkering and collecting and looking even if I never made a dollar...so its the passion thing for me. I was into antique/classic cars for a long long time...and when I moved...I lost my garage. Also...its hard to store cars, move them around, deal with titles...etc. One day...I saw a beautiful '72 Schwinn Suburban that I bought for 15 dollars locally...and thats what started it all. I still ride that bike today...and now I'm obsessed with antique /vintage stuff...lol.

Robert


----------



## jap (May 27, 2006)

Know I know why there are not many people on this site. Sombody think that because they own a bike they could read my brain and think and reply for me, Ha!     I own (3) motorcycles and four bike  and the only reason that I want to know about this bike is that I want to trow this bike into the trash beacuese and cleaning my garage, so there mine readers.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 27, 2006)

jap I think you are getting over sensitive. this post is about why there were hundereds of members before and fewer now. one of the reasons is people need help, sign up and get that help and never come back for a number of reasons. as stated earlier you should make a separate post in the general forum or one of the others so people will see your post and try to help you out.this post and it's remarks are not about you at all. sorry if we have offended you.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2006)

up to 53 members. they keep trickling in! maybe it just takes time for everyone to get signed up.


----------



## ravedodger (Jun 25, 2006)

MartyW said:
			
		

> I think that a lot of the members would register and then put up thier one or two posts so that they can get the answers to a few questions and then move on.
> I know that a lot of guys find a old bike and think that they have a priceless treasure and are pretty bummed when they find out that they don't.
> 
> Marty W.




Hey guys,

I'm here, I just don't get to have much fun lately--so you can't say that my Hawthorne Deluxe Heap has discouraged me. In fact have had the crack in the frame repaired and am looking for a new pan at the moment.


----------



## MartyW (Jun 26, 2006)

*Hey Ravedodger*

Hey Ravedoger, 
                   Are you looking for a seat pan? If so, I may have one here in my shop. Send me an E-Mail and let me know mwilson@plpinc.net.


----------



## ravedodger (Jun 26, 2006)

Email sent!


----------

